# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам модели,аксессуары 1/48, 1/35, 1/350, декали и литературу

## spl-55

Продам модели, декали, смолу, травление, точёные стволы и другой афтермаркет 1/48, 1/72, 1/35, 1/400  а так же литературу, инструмент и химию. Правда вот основная масса по авиации 1/48, но есть и немного по другим масштабам и направлениям.
Всё новое и в отличном состоянии.
Находится в Ростове на Дону и будет выслано в течении 24 часов по получении оплаты по России и странам СНГ согласно действующим тарифам почты России. Со своей стороны обещаю максимально минимизировать ваши почтовые расходы. 
Порядочность со своей стороны гарантирую.
Убедительная просьба для получения ответов на все вопросы и пожелания писать мне на почту 
spl-55@rambler.ru  или звонить на дом. тел. (863) 254 76 72  или моб. 8-928-181-81-29. Желательно после 20 часов по Москве.
Желающим моделистам помогу с приобретением модельной продукции со склада английского магазина Хэннантс.
МОДЕЛИ
AZ  MODELS 1/72
30 Let L-200 D “Morava” (в том числе вариант СССР) ----- 800

DRAGON 1/48
5548 Focke Wulf  “Ta 152C-0” ---- 1 280

EDUARD 1/72
7076 F6F-3 “Hellcat” Profipack ----- 725
7077 F6F-5 “Hellcat” Profipack ----- 725

EDUARD 1/48
1169 Hawker “Tempest” Mk.V Profipack (цветное травление, маски, смоляная кабина) ----- 1 350
8054 Messerschmitt Bf 108B “Taifun” Profipack (цветное травление и маски) ----- 920  
8175 Focke Wulf Fw-190A-8/R2 (цветное травление и маски) ----- 1 350 
8232 MiG-21 BIS Profipack (цветное и ч/б травление и маски) ----- 1 700

FLAGMAN 1/350 
235003 German U boat type VII C/41 – 180
235006 German U boat type VII C --- 180

HASEGAWA 1/48 
JT32 Macchi C.202 "Folgore"----- 1 380
PT28 McDonnell-Douglas AV-8B “Harrier” II Plus ----- 1 580

HOBBYBOSS 1/48
80332 F-105D “Thunderchief” ----- 1 620
80333 F-105G Thunderchief “Wild Weasel” ----- 1 620 
80336 MiG-17PF ---- 900
80362 Yakovlev Yak-38/38M ------ 1 150
80364 F3H-2 “Demon”------- 1 600

ITALERI 1/48
845 Kamov Ka-50 “Hokum” ------ 900
2644 Grumman TBF-1/TBM-1“Avenger” (Ex-Accurate Miniatures) ----- 1 200
2687 Grumman E-2C “Hawkeye/Hawkeye 2000” (Ex-Kinetic) ----- 2 300
В наборе 2 варианта с 4мя и 8ми  лопастными винтами и супердекаль!
2691 German aircraft weapons set (новый набор) ------ 500

MIRAGE 1/400
40426 “NOVOROSSIJSK” PAUK II Corvette ----- 390

MONOGRAM 1/48
5529 Martin B-26 “Marauder” (новый выпуск, большая коробка) ------ 1 400

REVELL (Germany) 1/48
4662 Lockheed PV-1 'Ventura' ------- 1 580
4828 Apollo Lunar module ”Eagle” ---- 890
Посадочный модуль «Орёл» корабля Апполон 11 с астронавтами и фрагментом  лунного ландшафта.
Подарочный набор с красками, клеем, золотой фольгой, прозрачной плёнкой  и кистью.

REVELL (USA) 1/48
5847 Convair F 106 “Delta Dart” (Ex Monogram) ----- 1 200

SOUTH FRONT / ЮЖНЫЙ ФРОНТ 1/48
48003 Як-1 ------ 400

TAMIYA 1/48 
61017 Nakajima A6M2-N type 2(float plane) fighter “Rufe” ------- 360
61097 Heinkel He-162 A2 “Salamander”------- 1 200
89793 Mitsubishi A6M5/5a Zero fighter “Zeke” (новая модель!) ----- 1 600

TRUMPETER 1/48
02839 North American F-100D “Super Sabre” ------ 1 580

АКСЕССУАРЫ
AIRWAVES (фототравлённые трафареты - маски для нанесения аэрографом камуфляжных пятен разных форм и размеров на истребители Luftwaffe)
M501 1/72 scale Luftwaffe WWII Fighter "Mottle Mask" ---- 270
M502 1/48 scale Luftwaffe WWII Fighter "Mottle Mask" ---- 400
M503 1/32 scale Luftwaffe WWII Fighter "Mottle Mask" ---- 480

AIRWAVES 1/48 фототравление (механизмы складывания и замки консолей крыла палубных самолётов)
48098 Skyraider Wing fold (Tam) --- 300
48099 F- 4 Phantom II Wing fold (Hasegawa) ----- 250
48100 F-9F Panther Wing fold (Monogram/Revell) ----- 300 

CALIBRE 35    1/35 Footprints (следы сапог и армейских ботинок для диорам)
007 British WW II footprints ---- 350

TAMIYA 1/35 (точёные латунные снаряды и гильзы для моделей танков) 
35166 Brass 88 mm Shells for King Tiger ---- 340
35173 75mm Panther Brass Shells ---- 340
35182 Pz. Kpfw. IV Brass Shells ---- 340
35198 Sturmgeschutz III shells ---- 340 

TAMIYA 1/35 аксессуары для диорам 
35027 Barricade set (противотанковые ежи разных конструкций) ---- 200

JORDI RUBIO 1/35 ( точёные стволы на модели танков, производство Испания) 
3501 German 37mm KwK L/45 for Panzer II E/F/G; Panzer IIIA; Panzer III B/C/D; 
Neubaufahrzeug (coaxial) ----170
3503 German 50mm KwK L/60 for Pz.Kpw III J/L/M ----- 210
3506 German 88mm L/71 for Jagdpanther; Tiger II (Porsche late); Tiger II (Henschel); 
Steyr-Krupp_Waffentrager PAK L/71 ----- 295
3514 German 88mm L/71/2 for Elefant; Tiger II (Porsche early); Jagdpanther early ---- 295
3531 British 17 pounder Sherman Firefly; Achilles; Archer; Challenger; Centurion Mk.I/II --- 330
3540 Soviet D-10S for Su-100; T-54; ---- 295
3557 German SIG 33/L/11 150mm for Bison (Alan); Sturmgeschutz 33B(Dragon);  SIG 33 ausf. Panzer I (Maquette); SIG 33 ausf.H Grille (Dragon/Kirin) ---- 230
3559 Soviet 100mm D-10T for T-55 (Skif, Trumpeter) ---- 295
3560 Italian 47mm for M13/40 (Ital/Zvezda) ---- 190
3562 German 75mm KwK L/70 Gun for Panther G (Tam) ---- 295
3563 German 75mm KwK L/70 Gun for Panther A/D (Drag) ---- 295
3567 Soviet 76.2mm L-11 for T-34 model 1940 (Dragon) ---- 200
3568 German 50mm L/42 for Panzer IIIF (Zvezda) ----- 200
3575 Soviet 76.2mm L-11 for KV-1(1941) Trumpeter ----- 200
3585 Soviet 76.2mm F-34 for KV-1(1942, Trumpeter) ------ 200

AEROBONUS 1/48  современное подвесное авиационное вооружение, продукция AIRES
480001 СППУ-22 Самолетная подвесная пушечная установка (Su-17/22/25 & MiG-27) х 2 штуки - 390
480002 МБД-3 Многозамковый балочный держатель (Su-17/20/22/24, Mig-27 & Tu-22) х 2 штуки - 430 
480003 ФАБ-250ТС Фугасная толстостенная бомба (Su-22/25/37, MiG-21, Tu-22M) х 4 штуки -  330
480004 БЕТАБ-500 Бетонобойная бомба (Su-24/25) х 2 штуки ---- 330 
480005 Б-13Л блок НУРС (Su-17/20/22/24/25/27, MiG-23/27/29) х 2 штуки ----- 330  
480006 Б-8М блок НУРС (Su-7/17/20/22/25, MiG-23/27, Mi-8/17/24) х 2 штуки --- 330   
480007 УБ-16-57 унифицированный блок НУРС (Su-7, MiG-21, Mi-8) х 2 штуки ---- 300 
480009 УБ-16 унифицированный блок НУРС (MiG-17/19/21) х 2 штуки ----- 300 
480010 Х-25МП противорадиолокационная  ракета (Su-17/20/22/24/27;MiG-27/29/31) х 2 штуки – 485 
480011 Х-25МР высокоточная ракета воздух-поверхность  (Su-17/20/22/24/27; MiG-27/29/31) х 2 штуки - 485 480012 Х-25МЛ тактическая ракета воздух-поверхность  (Su-17/20/22/24/27; MiG-27/29/31) х 2 штуки ----- 485  
480013 Х-25МТ тактическая ракета воздух-поверхность  (Su-17/20/22/24/27; MiG-27/29/31) х 2 штуки ----- 485  
480016 Р-60 ракета воздух-воздух (Su-17/24/25, MiG-21/23/25/29) х 2 штуки ---- 400 
480018 С25-Л ракета малой дальности воздух-земля (Su-17//22/24/25; MiG-27/29) х 2 штуки ------- 390
480019 С25-ОФМ неуправляемая ракета воздух-земля (Su-17//22/24/25; MiG-27/29) х 2 штуки -  390  
480020 С25-О неуправляемая ракета воздух-земля (Su-17//22/24/25; MiG-27/29) х 2 штуки ------- 390 
480021 КАБ-500Л лазерная корректирующая бомба (Su-24/25/27; MiG-27/29/31) х 2 штуки ----- 330
480024 Р-73 ракета воздух-воздух  (MiG-21, MiG-23, MiG-29, MiG-31, MiG-35, Su-24, Su-25, Su-27, Su-33, Yak-141, Mi-24, Mi- 28, Ka-50) х 2 штуки ----- 340
480031 ЗБ-500 напалмовый зажигательный бак (Mi-24, MiG-21/27; Su-22/24/30) х 2 штуки ------ 485
480032 ФАБ-250М54 фугасная авиабомба (MiG-21; Su-22/25/37; Tu-22M) x 4 штуки ----- 485 
480033 Б8В20 блок реактивных снарядов х 2 штуки ------ 485  
480035 ПЛАБ-250-120 противолодочная бомба (Su-25/27, MiG-29, Ka-27/29) x 4 штуки ----- 390 
480036 BLU-27 напалмовый зажигательный бак (A-1, A-10, A-3, A-37, A-4, A-6, A-7, AV-8, F/A-18, F-100, F-101,
F-105, F-111, F-14, F-15, F-16, F-4, F-5, F-8, OV-1, OV-10)  х 2 штуки  ---- 340
48037 Контейнер пущечный SUU-11A/A (A-1, A-37, B-26K, F-84, F-86, F-100D, F-4, AT-28, AU-23, AT-38, OV-10, AH-1G/J/A/T/W….) ------ 320
48039 Mk-77 Mod. 4/5/6 зажигательный бак (A-4, A-10, AV-8, F-4, A-1, T-28…) ----- 310

AIRES 1/32 аксессуары из смолы.  
2134 MiG-23 ML Кабина (Trump) ---- 930

AIRES 1/48 аксессуары из смолы. 
4030 Su-22M4 Кабина (Kopro/KP) ----- 530 
4049 MiG-21MF Кабина (Acad) ------ 530
4062 MiG-21MF Большой детализированный набор  (Acad) ------770
4074 MiG-29 Кабина (Acad) ----- 530
4084 F-84G Оружейный отсек (Tam) ---- 395
4109 A-4E/F Skyhawk Кабина (Has) --- 530
4112 A-4E/F Skyhawk Ниши шасси (Has) --- 375
4115 F-15E Сопла (Has & Rev) ---- 670
4121 F-14A Сопла закрытые (Has) ----- 670 
4124 F-14A Tomcat Кабина (Has) ---- 890
4132 F-14A/B Tomcat Ниши шасси (Has) -----770
4149 F-14B Tomcat Кабина (Has) ---- 890 
4160 F-4J/S Phantom II Кабина (Has) ---- 890
4168 F-8E Crusader Кабина (Has) ---- 530
4173 F-8E Crusader Ниши шасси (Has) ---- 530  
4191 F-16C Fighting Falcon Кабина (Has) ---- 530
4194 F-16 Fighting Falcon Ниши шасси (Has) ---- 530
4199 AV-8B Harrier Plus Кабина (Has) ----- 530
4201 AV-8B Harrier Ниши шасси (Has) ----- 530 
4211 F/A-18C Hornet Кабина (Has) ----- 670
4226 F-4G Phantom II Wild Weasel Кабина (Has) ----- 890 
4235 F/A-18 Hornet Ниши шасси (Has) ---- 670
4262 Su-27 Flanker B Кабина (Acad) ---- 670
4264 Su-27 Flanker B Сопла (Acad) ----- 670 
4282 F/A-18E/F Super Hornet Ниши шасси (Has) ---- 530
4295 F/A-18E Super Hornet Кабина (Has) ---- 670
4305 RA-5C Vigilante Кабина (Trump) ---- 890 
4333 F-14D Tomcat Кабина (Has) ---- 890 
4336 F-15C Eagle Сопла (Has) ---- 670
4353 A-10 Thunderbolt II Кабина (Hobby Boss) ----- 530 
4379 F-105D Thunderchief Кабина  (Hobby Boss) ---- 670
4407 MiG-17F Кабина (Hobby Boss) ----- 530 
4409 F-15C Eagle Кабина (Has) ----- 670 
4412 A-10 Thunderbolt II Ниши шасси (Hobby Boss) ----- 670
4431 F-16C Block 30/40/50/60 Сопло (Has) ----- 530
4433 MiG-17PF Fresco Кабина (Hobby Boss) ---- 530
4456 F-100C Super Sabre Кабина (Trump) ---- 530 
4483 F-5E Tiger II Кабина (AFV Club) ------ 530
4488 F-100D Super Sabre Кабина (Trump) ---- 530 
4490 F-5E Tiger II Ниши шаси (AFV Club) ----- 395
4501 MiG-17F Ниши шасси (Hobby Boss) ----- 530
4524 Sea Vixen Кабина (Airfix) ---- 890 
4536 F-5E Tiger II Оружейный отсек (AFV Club) ----- 395 
4538 Mitsubishi J2M3 Raiden Кабина (Has) ------530 
4541Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero Кабина (Tam) ----- 530
4545 A-6E Intruder Ниши шасси  (Rev/Mon) ------- 770                              
4547 F-100C/D/F Super Sabre Тормозные щитки (Trum) ---- 395
4553 Mirage 2000 B/C/D/N Сопло открытое (Kin/Ital) ---- 530
4555 F-105G Thunderchief “Wild Weasel” Кабина (Hobby Boss) ---- 1 180 
4556 Mirage 2000 B/C/D/N Сопло закрытое (Kin/Ital) ---- 530
4563 F-5E Tiger II отсеки электронного оборудования (AFV Club) ------ 395

CZECH MASTER KITS 1/48 фигурки из смолы 
48147 Steve Ritchie USAF (Vietnam War) Ace -----330

EDUARD 1/35 (точёные стволы на модели танков) 
34007 Sd.Kfz.184 Elephant/Ferdinand (Drag) ----- 385
34012 StuG. III ausf.F (Drag) ----- 330
34017 Tiger II (Tam) ------ 330
34018 Panther A early (Drag) ---- 340
34020 T-34/76 (Tam) ------ 230
34025 88 mm Flak 36/37 (Tam) ---- 340
34034 StuG. IIIG (Tam) ----- 330
34047 T-34/76 (Drag) model 1940 ----- 230
34051 Pz.Kpfw.IV ausf.H/J (Ital) ----- 330
34052 King Tiger (Drag) ---- 340
34054 Tiger I (Drag) ----- 330
34057 Panther Ausf.G (Drag) ----- 340

EDUARD фототравление 
Фототравление 1/32 scale 
*32501 Remove before flight tags pre-painted (предупредительные вымпелы и ленточки на самолёты) --480 

Фототравление 1/35 scale (танковые моторные решётки)
TP002 Panther V Ausf.A grills (Drag) --- 230
TP004 TigerI grills (Tam) --- 230
TP009 Panther ausf.G grills (Tam) --- 230
TP010 Stug. III Ausf.G grills (Tam) --- 230
TP018 Sd.Kfz.250 grills (Drag) --- 170
TP020 FlakPanzer MobelWagen 3.7cm grills (Tam) --- 170
TP059 Panther Ausf.D (Drag) --- 350 
TP060 Pz. Kpfw. III Ausf.F (Zvezda) --- 280
TP079 ISU-122S/ISU-152 (Drag) --- 350 
TP091 Panther Ausf.G grills (Drag) self-adhesive ----- 280
TP092 King Tiger grills (Tam) self-adhesive ----- 280

Фототравление 1/48 scale 
48151 Douglas A-20B/C Havoc/Boston (AMT/Ital) ----- 450
48180 Kamov Ka-50 Hokum (Ital) ---- 450
48266 Mi-24 Hind Exterior (Rev/Mon) ---- 450
48411 Gunsights assorted (прицельные мушки US, British, Russian, Japan, Italian) ---- 350
48415 German Gunsights (прицельные мушки Luftwaffe) ---- 350 
48579 Focke Wulf FW 190A посадочные щитки (Has) --- 620
48618 B-24J Exterior (Rev/Mon) --- 800 

*49198 P-47D Gun Bay (Tam) (оружейный отсек) --- 600
*49204 F-16CJ Block 50 (Has) ---- 720 
*49207 Lavochkin La-7 полный набор и посадочные щитки  (Gavia/Eduard) ----- 730 
*49214 FW-190 A-3 (Tam) --- 730 
*49222 F-104C/J Starfighter (Has) ---- 730 
*49236 F-86 Sabre (Has) ---- 730
*49248 F6F-3 Hellcat (Has) ----- 580
*49274 F-15C Eagle interior (Has) ----- 730 
*49297 Ki-84 I Hayate (Has) --- 720 
*49326 P-47N Thunderbolt (Acad) ---- 580
**49427 LaGG-3 (ICM) ---- 630

Внимание! Фототравление EDUARD начинающееся с литера FE это серия ZOOM.
*FE200 Ju 87B "Stuka" (Has) ---- 285 
*FE211 Bf 109G-6 (Has) ---- 285
*FE212 Fairey Swordfish Mk.I (Tam) ---- 285 
*FE232 MiG-15 Fagot (Trum) ---- 285 
*FE237 Douglas SBD-3 Dauntless (Has) --- 285
*FE245 He 111 interior (Rev/Mon) ---- 285
*FE256 Spitfire Mk.Vb (Tam) ----- 285
*FE267 TBF-1 Avenger (Accur. Min/Ital) ---- 330
*FE284 SBD-3 Dauntless (Accur. Min) ----- 330
*FE285 Ju-88A4 Interior ----- 330
*FE287 TBM-3 Avenger (Accur. Min) ---- 330
*FE316 Bf 109G-2 (Has) ----- 285
*FE322 B-25B Mitchell interior (Accur.Min) ----- 285
*FE324 Ju-87G-2 “Stuka” (Has) ---- 285
*FE372 B-26 Marauder interior ------ 285
**FE386 La-5FN Interior ----- 285
*FE396 Mirage IIIC (Eduard) ---- 285
*FE399 Yak-3 (Eduard) ----- 285
**FE404 Fieseler Fi-156C-3 Storch (Tam) ---- 370
**FE417 Saab J-35 Draken (Has) ---- 370
**FE455 Mig-17F (Hobby Boss) ---- 425
* - это серия “Color”, т.е. уже окрашенные 
** - это серия “Color”, т.е. уже окрашенные, но выпуск уже «self-adhesive». 
self-adhesive травление на липкой основе, т.е. приклеивается без клея. 

EDUARD BRASS IN 1/48 аксессуары из смолы
648014 F-4B/N Phantom II  - колеса и стояночные башмаки ----- 285 
648015 F-4J/S Phantom II - колеса и стояночные башмаки ----- 285 
648017 F-22A Raptor  колеса и стояночные башмаки ----- 285 
648026 MiG-21 колеса (Eduard) ----- 325
648027 MiG-21MF/SMT сопла (Eduard) -------560
648029 AIM-9M/L “Sidewinder” ракеты------ 325
648033 F-16 Радар и открытый конус носового обтекателя (Tam) ----- 560
648037 MiG-29 колеса и брызговики ------ 325
648038 MiG-21SMT деталировка интерьера кабины (Eduard) ------ 960
648040 RS-2US/AA-1 Alkali ракеты------ 450
648043 R-27R/R1/AA-10 Alamo-A ракеты---- 450
648048 R-27T/T1/AA-10 Alamo-B ракеты------- 450    
648049 MiG-21 ниши шасси (Eduard) ------ 560
648051 MiG-21BIS сопла (Eduard) -----560
648052 Messerschmitt Bf 110C/D колеса ---- 285
648053 Su-27/Su-27UB колеса и брызговики ----- 385 
648054 Su-25 пилоны ----- 385
648055 Messerschmitt Bf 110 E/F/G колеса ---- 285
648057 P-61 'Black Widow' колеса ---- 325
648058 Messerschmitt Bf 109E колеса ---- 285
648061 HVAR ракеты ------ 325
648064 MiG-21 тормозные щитки ----- 325
648067 F-4 J/S Phantom II Радар и открытый конус носового обтекателя (Has) ----- 660 
648068 Lockheed PV-1 “Ventura” колеса ----- 325 

FLIGHPATH 1/48 (травлённые аэродромные плиты ПСП )
4804A Pierced Steel Planking plates PSP x 42 sections 140 x 215mm ---- 730

HGW MODELS 1/48 декали-заклепки рельефные.
481001 FW 190A/F-8 (Там) комплект заклепок ---- 785
481002 FW 190D-9 (Eduard) комплект заклепок ---- 785

HGW MODELS 1/32 microtextile seatbelts and etched bezels (привязные ремни изготовленные из микро фибровой ткани и прочие аксессуары)
32002 Messerschmitt Bf 109F/Bf 109G/Bf 109K seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 350
32003 Focke-Wulf Ta 152H-1 seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles --- 350
32010 Focke-Wulf Fw 190D-9 seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ----- 350
32011 Luftwaffe Fighters WWII seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ----- 350
32013 Spitfire early Sutton A type Hurness seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles. Also can be used in the Hurricane, Swordfish etc…. ----- 350
32014 Curtiss P-40E/P-47N/P-40M Kittyhawk Mk.I/Mk.III seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles – 350
32015 P-51D Mustang seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles (designed to be used with Dragon, Hasegawa and Trumpeter kits ----- 350
32016 Grumman F6F-3/F6F-3N/F6F-5/F6F-5N Hellcat seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 350
32017 Republic P-47D Thunderbolt seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ------ 350
32031 Arado Ar 196A seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ----- 375
32046 A-1H Skyraider seat belt. Fabric belt with etched buckles ----- 350
32052 REMOVE BEFORE FLIGHT ---- 320
32053 US WWII Fighter seat belts ---- 350
32064 Fiesler Fi-156 “Storch” seat belts ------ 350
32065 Junkers Ju 88A-1 seat belts ---- 400

HGW MODELS 1/48 microtextile seatbelts (привязные ремни изготовленные из микро фибровой ткани)
48001 Luftwaffe Fighters WW II seat belts.2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ----- 335
48002 US REMOVE BEFORE FLIGHT flags/RBF flags ----- 250
48003 US WWII fighter seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 335
48005 Supermarine Spitfire - Late type - Q type seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 335
48006 Focke-Wulf Fw 190D-9 seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 335
48007 P-51D Mustang seat belts 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ----- 335 
48008 P-47D Thunderbolt seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 335
48009 Grumman F6F-3/F6F-5/F6F-5N Hellcat seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 335
48010 Curtiss P-40 Warhawk seat belts. 2 sets of fabric belts with etched buckles ---- 335

ABER 1/32 aircraft guns & accessories (высококачественные точёные стволы и прочие аксессуары 
на модели самолётов, производство Польша)
32050 Set of barrels for 20mm gun M61A1 used in modern US air force aircrafts ------ 520
(Комплект стволов для 20мм шестиствольной автоматической авиационной пушки Гатлинга М61А1 «Вулкан»)
32107 Armament set for Messerschmitt Me 262A-1a (MК 108 x 4) ------ 430
(Комплект стволов для Ме-262А1-а) 

MAESTRO MODELS 1/48 Комплект точеных ПВД (трубок Пито).
4805 -1 Saab 35 “Draken” Pitot tubes set ------ 285
Включает в себя набор ПВД из носовой и двух (малой и средней) килевой ПВД.

MASTER 1/32 aircraft guns & accessories (высококачественные точёные стволы, трубки Пито (ПВД) и прочие аксессуары на модели самолётов, производство Польша)
Посмотреть их продукцию можно на сайте
http://www.master-model.pl/index.php...emid=1&lang=en 
32001 Browning M2 aircraft .50 caliber (12.7mm) barrels (2штуки в наборе) ----- 390
32002 German aircraft machine gun MG-17 barrels (2штуки) ----- 390
32003 German aircraft machine gun MG-131 barrels (2штуки) ----- 450
32004 P-47D Thunderbolt .50 Browning M2 barrels (8штук) ---- 390
32005 Messerschmitt Bf 109E-3/E-9 armament set (MG.17 tips, MG.FF barrels) ----270
32009 German aircraft machine gun MK 108 (30mm) barrels and blast tubes (2штуки) ----- 320
32010 Browning AN/M2 aircraft .30 caliber (7,62mm) barrels (2штуки) ----- 390 
32013 German aircraft machine gun MG 15 - barrels and etched sights (2штуки) ----- 450 
32014 German aircraft cannon 3,7cm Flak 18 gun barrels (2штуки) ----- 560
32016 Supermarine Spitfire C wing - Hispano 20mm cannons in fairings ---- 390
32024 Parabellum LMG-14  7.92mm barrel ------ 320
32025 Parabellum LMG-14/17  7.92mm barrel ------ 320
32026 German machine gun MG81 & MG81Z (7.92mm) barrels for Ju-87, Ju-88 & Bf 110 (2штуки) ---- 475
32028 Arado Ar 196 armament set MG15 & MG17 barrels ----- 430
32030 NATO Standart Refueling Probe ----- 170
32031 F-14A/F-14B Tomcat Alfa Probe & Angle Of Attack ---- 260
32032 F-16 Pitot Tube & Angle Of Attack probes ---- 260
32033 Panavia Tornado Pitot tube & ADA Probes ----- 275
32036 F-100 Super Sabre Pitot tube ------ 275
32037 F-104 Starfighter Pitot tube ----- 235
32038 F-105 Thunderchief Pitot Tube ---- 235
32041 He 162 Salamander - armament set (MG 151 barrel tips, nose gear indicator and Pitot Tube) ---- 240
32042 Me 163A Komet - armament set (MG 151 barrel tips) & Pitot Tube --- 240 
32044 F-4E/F/G/EJ Phantom II Pitot Tubes ---- 260 
32045 Mirage III and Mirage 5 - Pitot Tube ---- 260
32046 MiG-23 Flogger - Pitot Tube (на все варианты кроме Миг-23 МЛД) ------ 295
32047 MiG-23 MLD Flogger  - Pitot Tube ----- 295
32048 MiG-29 Pitot Tube ----295 
32049 MiG-21SM/M/MF Pitot Tube ---- 350

MASTER 1/48 aircraft guns & accessories (высококачественные точёные стволы и прочие аксессуары 
на модели самолётов, производство Польша)
48001 Browning M2 aircraft .50 caliber (12.7mm) barrels (2 штуки в наборе) ----- 260
48002 P-47 Thunderbolt .50 Browning M2 barrels (8 штук в наборе) ------ 250
48003 Spitfire Mk.Vb Hispano 20mm canons in fairings (2 штуки в наборе) ----- 260
48006 Spitfire E wing - late Hispano 20mm cannons & .50 cal in fairings (4 штуки) ----- 390
48007 F-14 “Tomcat” Pitot tube & Alfa probe & amp; Angle Of Attack probe ----- 160
48009 Bf 109E3 - E9 armament set. MG-17tips и MG-FF barrels -- 250
48010 Bf 109F, G1-G4 armament (MG17 tips) & Pitot tube (2 штуки и трубка Пито) ----- 220
48011 Bf 109G-5 - G-14, K armament set & Pitot Tube. (MG-131tips 2 штуки и трубка Пито). --- 220
48013 German MG FF (20mm) barrels (2 штуки) ----- 185
48014 German aircraft machine gun MG 131 (13mm) barrels. (В наборе 2 штуки) ----- 315
48016 German aircraft machine gun MK. 108 (30mm) barrels and blast tubes (2 штуки) ---- 220 
48017 FW 190A2---A5 armament set & Pitot tube (MG17tips, MG FF barrels, MG 151 barrels in fairings) – 340
48018 FW 190A-6 armament set & Pitot tube (MG17tips, MG 151 barrels, fairings for MG151) – 340
48019 FW 190A-7/A-8 armament set & Pitot tube (MG131 tips, MG 151 barrels, fairings for MG 151) ---- 340
48020 Mitsubishi A6M5 Zero armament set ----- 320
48021 Japanese type 99 20mm Mark 2 gun barrels (4 штуки в наборе) ---- 230
48024 FLAK 18 (37mm) canon barrels for Ju-87G, Me 410, Ju-88 (2 штуки в наборе) ------ 415
48025 Curtiss P-40E/N fairings with blast tubes for 50mm Browning (6 штук в наборе) ---- 250
48026 British Mk.2 Browning.303 caliber with flash hiders Mosquito, Lancaster, Wellington и др. (4 штуки в наборе) ------ 380
48027 German Radar FuG 220 Lichtenstein SN-2 used on German Nightfighters  ---- 425
48028 German Radar Fug 218 Neptun used Me 262, Arado 234 ------ 410
48029 Browning AN M2 aircraft.30 caliber (7.62mm) barrels (2 штуки в наборе) ---- 270
48030 Mirage III/Mirage 5 Pitot tube ------ 175
48031 Dassault Mirage 2000 Pitot Tube ----- 175
48032 Panavia Tornado Pitot Tube and Angle Of Attack probes ------ 220
48033 NATO Standart Refueling Probe ----- 160
48034 German Cannon “Bordkanone” 5cm (Mk 214/5cm BK) used on Me 262A-1a/U4, Me-410A-1/U4 ----- 430
48036 German WWI Parabellum LMG14 ----- 275
48037 M61A1 Vulkan (Комплект стволов для 20мм шестиствольной автоматической авиационной пушки М61А1 «Вулкан») ------- 400
48040 F-100 Super Sabre Pitot tube --- 275
48041 F-101B Voodoo Pitot tube ----- 185 
48042 RF-101B Voodoo Pitot tube ---- 185 
48043 F-102 Delta Dagger Pitot tube ---- 185
48044 F-104 Starfighter Pitot tube ---- 185
48045 F-105 Thunderchief Pitot tube ---- 185
48046 F-106 Delta Dart Pitot Tube ----- 185
48047 F-111 Aardvark Pitot tube ----- 185
48049 F-4B/C/D/J/N/S Phantom II and all British variants Pitot Tubes ------ 185
48050 F-4E/F/G/EJ Phantom II Pitot Tubes ---- 185
48051 He 162 Salamander - armament set (MG 151 barrel tips, nose gear indicator and Pitot Tube) ---- 185
48052 Me 163A Komet - armament set (MG 151 barrel tips) & Pitot Tube ---185
48053 Italian machine gun Breda SAFAT 7,7mm barrels (2 штуки в наборе) Fiat CR.42, Fiat G.50, Macchi MC.200, Macchi MC.202, Reggiane Re.2000 and most Italian aircraft ----- 330
48054 Italian machine gun Breda SAFAT 12,7mm barrels (2 штуки в наборе) Fiat CR.42, Fiat G.50, Macchi MC.200,         Macchi MC.202, Reggiane Re.2000 and most Italian aircraft ----- 330
48057 Sepecat Jaguar GR.1/GR.3 Pitot Tube & Angle Of Attack probe ---- 185
48058 MiG-23 Flogger - Pitot Tube (на все варианты кроме Миг-23 МЛД) ------ 210

MASTERCASTERS 1/32 resin accessories 
32024 Su-27 Pilot (в сидящей позе) ---- 480

MOSKIT 1/72 (выхлопные патрубки) 
7215B B-25C Mitchell ---- 160

MOSKIT 1/48 (выхлопные патрубки) 
4849 PBY Catalina круглые патрубки ----- 380
4851 PBY Catalina овальные патрубки ----- 380

MILISCALE 1/72  & 1/48 diorama accessories (фрагмент имитирующий бетонное покрытие ВПП, стояночную площадку или плиты аэродромного покрытия – печать на картоне).
72001 Modern IAF Regular Tarmac section ----- 250
72102 NATO Runway 33 tarmac base ----- 260
72103 NATO & IAF Running In tarmac base ----- 250
48102 NATO Runway 33 tarmac base ----- 310
48103 Running In tarmac base ---- 310

NOY“ S   MINIATURES 1/72 & 1/48 diorama accessories (фрагмент имитирующий бетонное покрытие ВПП, стояночную площадку или плиты аэродромного покрытия – печать на картоне).
72002 Modern IAF HAS/Hardened Air craft Shelter Tarmac. ---- 250
72003 Vietnam aircraft Сoncrete Рarking Аrea of US airbases in Vietnam ----- 260
72004 NATO Airbase Tarmac section sheet ----- 250
72005 Soviet (Warsaw Pact) Hexagonal Аirfield Аrea (31 x 22 cm) ----- 260
72008 Soviet “PAG-14” ------- 260
72009 "WWII Luftwaffe Hardstand” ---- 260
48001 Modern IAF Regular Tarmac section --- 350
48002 Modern IAF HAS/Hardened Air craft Shelter Tarmac ---- 350
48003 Vietnam aircraft Сoncrete Рarking Аrea of US airbases in Vietnam ----- 350
48004 NATO Airbase Tarmac sheet ----- 350
48005 Soviet (Warsaw Pact) Hexagonal Аirfield Аrea ---- 350
48008 Soviet “PAG-14” ------- 350
48009 "WWII Luftwaffe Hardstand” ---- 350

RESIN ART 1/48 аксессуары из смолы
4903 Su-25K/UBK колеса (Eduard/KP/OEZ Letohrad) ----- 360
4905 Panavia Tornado колеса ------360

ROB TAURUS 1/48 Aircraft canopies (vacuform) Вакуум фонари
48001Hurricane Mk.I/Mk.IIB/Mk.IIC/Mk.IID (Hasegawa) ----- 125
48003 La-7 (Eduard & Gavia) ------125
48012 P-51B Mustang (ICM) ---- 125
48019 Yak-3 (Eduard) ------ 125
48025 P-40E Tomahawk (Hasegawa) --- 125
48046 P-40N Warhawk (Hasegawa) --- 125
48047 MiG-21MF (Eduard) ------ 125
48048 MiG-21SMT (Eduard) ------ 125

QUICKBOOST 1/48 высококачественные аксессуары из смолы! (продукция компании AIRES).
48009 P-38 Lightning двигатель (Acad) ----- 290
48012 Do-335 Engine, задний двигатель (Tam) ---- 450
48033 P-39 C/D Aircobra двигатель и патрубки (ED) --- 300
48036 B-339 Buffalo  двигатель (Tam) ---- 320 
48053 P-36 Hawk  двигатель (Acad)  ---- 300 
48056 P-47 двигатель (Acad) ----- 320 
48059 Polikarpov I-16 type10 патрубки (ED) ---- 185
48065 Spitfire F Mk.24 стволы (AX/ED) --- 185 
48071 P-39 C/D AiraCobra патрубки (ED) ---- 185 
48086 P-47 створки шасси  (Has) ---- 185 
48095 Ju 87B Stuka патрубки (Has & Airfix) ---- 185 
48096 Hurricane Mk.IIC стволы (Hasegawa) ---- 185 
48101 Hurricane Mk.IIC стволы type II (Has) ----185 
48110 Bf 109F патрубки (Has) ---- 185
48117 Focke Wulf Fw 190A-8 исправленный капот и патрубки (Eduard) ---- 260
48118 MIG-29A антенны (Acad) ---- 185 
48121 F9F Panther стволы  (Trum) ---- 185 
48132 FW Ta-152H патрубки  (DN/IT) ---- 185 
48136 Su-27 катапультное сиденье --- 250
48137 Focke Wulf Fw 190A-5 исправленный капот и патрубки (Eduard) ----- 260 
48139 Shenyang F-6 (Trum) воздухозаборники (всасывающие патрубки) системы охлаждения --- 170
48142 F7F Tigercat двигатели x 2 (Ital) --- 450
48152 Wellington Mk.I патрубки  (Trum) --- 250
48156 MiG-19 воздухозаборники (всасывающие патрубки) систем охлаждения (Trum) --- 185 
48166 P-400 AiraCobra стволы (Has) --- 185 
48179 Dewoitine D.520 патрубки (Tam) --- 185 
48183 Spitfire Mk. IX патрубки (круглые) (Has) --- 185 
48193 Fi-156 Storch лыжи -- 185 
48195 Curtiss P-40E Warhawk двигатель (Has) --- 340
48201 Bf 109F стволы (Has) ------ 185 
48203 Su-15 воздухозаборники (всасывающие патрубки) систем охлаждения (Trum) ------ 185 
48206 Polikarpov I-16 лыжи (Eduard) ---- 220
48210 Bf 110C/D предкрылки (Eduard) ------- 230
48224 MiG-17F стволы (Trumpeter) — 185
48228 LaGG 3 series 35 патрубки (ICM) — 185 
48234 LaGG-3 series 1-4 патрубки (ICM) ---- 185 
48254 Bf 109K патрубки (Has) --- 185
48257 Ju 87B “Stuka” колёса и стойки без обтекателя. (Has) ---- 260
48260 Ju 87D/G “Stuka” колёса и стойки без обтекателя. (Has) ---- 260  
48269 Bf 109G-6 патрубки (Has) --- 185
48273 Yak 9 патрубки (ICM) ---- 185 
48285 Focke Wulf Fw 190 посадочные щитки  (Tamiya) ---- 260
48297 Yak-1 посадочные щитки (Accur. Min) ------ 260
48326 Su 22M-4 стояночные заглушки воздухозаборника и сопел.----- 185 
48459 T-28 Trojan двигатель (Родэн) ----- 350

SBS MODEL 1/48 аксессуары из смолы 
48025 MiG-19PM кабина (Trum) ---- 750
48034 MiG-19PM исправленный нос (Trum) ---- 795

TRUE DETAILS 1/48 Weighted Wheels 
(это колёса из смолы имитирующие эффект просадки покрышек колес) 
48039 Polikarpov I-16 --- 185
48053 F- 4 B/N Phantom II --- 185
48091 F-7F Tiger Cat --- 185 

TRUE DETAILS 1/48 аксессуары из смолы
48551 T-28B/T-28C “Trojan” (Roden)  кабина ------ 385

VERLINDEN  1/35  аксессуары для диорам (уличные настенные агитационные плакаты, портреты, газеты, топографические и игральные карты, бумажные банкноты, постеры, листовки, дорожные указатели) 
012 WWII Newspapers, Propaganda posters, Portraits ---- 210
014 WWII German Propaganda posters ---- 210
020 WWII German Road Signals (Russia) ---- 210

VERLINDEN  (full color) catalogue  № 19-2003  ----- 230
Большой полноцветный каталог фирмы Верлинден

WHEELIANT 1/48 высококачественные аксессуары – колеса из смолы! (продукция компании AIRES).
48001 F-14A Tomcat колеса с эффектом просадки ----- 390
48009 F-16C/CJ (block 50/52) колеса с эффектом просадки ----- 390

WHEELIANT 1/32 высококачественные аксессуары – колеса из смолы! (продукция компании AIRES). 
32002 F-16C/F-16CJ колеса с эффектом просадки ----- 390 
32004 F-14A Tomcat колеса с эффектом просадки ---- 430 

TRUMPETER TOOLS (инструмент)
9909 Mini Razor Saw set (набор пилок из 3 штук разных форм с ручкой и держателем) ---- 350
9910 Rivet Maker (накатка заклёпок с 4 мя сменными колёсами разного размера и шага) ---- 350

AIRWAVES набор фототравленных трафаретов разного радиуса для нарезания расшивки на сложных поверхностях
М025 Radius Scribing template ------ 450

BARE METAL
P3 Panel Scriber (скрайбер для расшивки внутреннего кроя, 100% металл) ----- 470  

MICROSCALE  жидкости  для  декалей 
Micro Set ----- 225
Micro Sol ----- 225

КНИГИ 
“DACO PUBLICATIONS” 
Uncovering the “Rockwell B-1B Lancer” ----- 750 
Фотоальбом, 85 страниц, 375 цветных фото по конструкции самолёта 

“DOUBLE UGLY”   (AIR DOCK Publications)
Patrick Martin & Andreas Klein
US NAVY F-4 Phantoms Atlantic & Pacific Fleet Units 1960-2004
The Ultimate F-4 Phantom II Collection!  ------ 1 700
(Книга-фотоальбом, формат А4, твёрдая обложка, 160 страниц, подборка практически по всем эскадрильям из более чем 350 ти цветных фотографий, масса великолепных по исполнению рисунков-боковиков).
Данное издание настоятельно рекомендуется моделистам и любителям данной темы

“MUSHROOM MODEL Publications” 
Ju-87 “Stuka” in Foreign service ------- 450
Yakovlev Yak-9U & Yak-9P ----- 680
Hawker “Hurricane” ------- 680 

ДЕКАЛИ.
Селекция декалей ведётся исходя из моих личных предпочтений сформированных главным образом в сторону оформления вариантами пилотов – асов, машин принимающих участие в известных боевых операциях,  легендарных эскадрилий, оформления в стиле  Nose Art или Pin Up а также просто очень красивых или неординарных вариантов.
По вашему запросу я вышлю из своего информационного банка данных сканы любой декали в отредактированном виде.
После названия декали цифра в скобках показывает количество вариантов в наборе.

AERO MASTER DECALS 1/48 
14820 Curtiss SB2C Helldiver Stencils (технические надписи)   ---- 160
48060 Curtiss Hawk 75 Foreign Collection (4) Франция и 3 варианта фашистской Финляндии --- 350
48089 Stalin's Bell P-39 Aircobras (4) Сов. Асы Амет Хан Султан, Гуляев, Покрышкин, Сухов ----- 380
48501 B-26 Marauder (2) Idiots Delighte (Olive Drabe); Barracuda (Natur. Metal) ----- 350
48544 Douglas A-1H/AD-6 Skyraider (3) USS Oriscany 1962; USS Hancock  mid.60s; USS Ticonderoga 1967----- 380 
48548 Royal Navy Grumman Martlets & Wildcats 1940-1945 (5) ----- 360 
48569 P-47D Thunderbolt (3) Elsie/Lil Butch; Tin Horned; Pride O Dogpatch ----- 350 
48572 S-3B Viking (2)VS-21”Fighting Redtails” USS Independence; VS-38”Red Griffins”USS Carl Vinson --- 380
48577 Hurricane & Spitfires Yanks in the RAF (7) американцы на Спитфайрах и Харикейнах ---- 380
48584 F-100D Super Sabre (2) Каdena AFB Okinawa 1963; 49 TFW Germany 1960 ----- 350
48589 Heinkel He-111H (4) 2 вар. Россия в том числе зимний камуфляж и 2 вар. Западный фронт  ---- 380 
48594 P-39 Airacobra (4) в том числе варианты Дольникова и Кутахова ------ 380
48595 P-39 Airacobras at War (5) в том числе вариант Михаила Ренца «За погибших братьев»  ---- 380
48615 Douglas A-26B Invaders (3) Brown Nose; Jersey Bounce; Hollywood Hangover ---- 380
48622 Yak-1B, Yak-3, Yak-7B, Yak-9P, Yak-9T (6) Сов. Асы Каравай, Ветров, Головин, Баранов ----- 380 
48623 Ki-84 “Imperial Hayates” (4) 1st Hiko-Sentai Philippines 1945; 1st Fighter Regt. Formosa 1945; No 071 52nd
Hiko-Sentai Japan 1945; No16 520th Temp. Interception Regt. Japan 1945 ------ 380
48627 F-80 Shooting Star over Korea (4) ---- 370
48657 P-51B/D Mustang (3) “Detroit Miss”, “Queen Joan”, “Deaths  Angel” ---- 380
48658 F-80 Shooting Star Over Korea (4) ---- 370
48672 B-17F “Flying Fortress” (2) My Devotion; Fort Alamo II------ 350
48677 Ju-87D/G Stuka (3) в том числе вариант Руделя, все вост. фронт ------ 380
48678 Ju-87D Stuka (3) все вост. фронт, есть и зимний камуфляж ----- 380
48688 P-47D Thunderbolt (3) Balls Out; Chowhound; Duck-Butt ---- 380
48690 B-25D Mitchell (3) “The Gay Mare”; “Lucky Bat” all olive drab ---- 380 
48696 FW 190A7/8  “Rammjager” (3) ------- 380
48728 F-84F Thunderstreak in the Guard (2) ------ 350
48740 RA-5C Vigilante (2) Peacemakers USS Ranger 1979; Hoot Owls USS Nimitz 1976/77 ---- 380
48750 F-86E/F Sabre Korean War (2) Shirleys Texas Tornado; Jackies Jag ----- 380

AFTERBURNER DECALS 1/48
48050 Lockheed Martin F-16 “Vipers” at War. (17) F-16 Block 25, 30, 32, 40, 42 ANG and AFRES based at Balad Air Force base Iraq и др. ------ 770
48052 Fairchild A-10 A/C Thunderbolt II “Free Stage Hogs” 34 варианта выбора в стиле Nose Art и полнейшая техничка ---- 770
48053 F-18F VFA-2 “Bounty Hunters” (5) 165916 NE/100 CAG with coloured and low visibility markings ----- 595
48054 F-111F Aardvark (14) of the 48th TFW Lakenheath including Wing and Squadron Flagships and line jets from the 493rd, 494th and 495th Squadrons. Details of aircraft used on Operation Eldorado Canyon 1986 and Desert Storm. Fantastic coverage of the General-Dynamics F-111F at Lakenheath. Stencil Data for 2 aircraft ------- 770
48056 USAF Armaments Pt 2. Detail decals for GBU-12D/8; GBU-10E/B; GBU-24A/B; GBU-319(V)1/B; GBU-31(V)3/B; CBU-103/B; GBU-38(V)1B; Mk-82 ---- 595
48070 F-111E Aardvark 20th TFW from “Upper Heyford” 16  вариантов оформления в стиле Nose Art и в том числе боевые машины из Бури в пустыне c полнейшей техничкой ---- 770
48071 Grumman F-14A Tomcat VF-103 “Sluggers” (12) ------ 770
48072 F-4Е Phantom II stencils (slatted wing SEA camouflage) великолепный набор технички! ---- 595
48080 Desert Storm A-6E “Intruders” 12 вариантов из Бури в пустыне A-6E Intruders 1991 (12) 155678 AB/500 VA-85 CV W-1 CAG USS America; 154135 AA/500 CAG or 152953 AA/505 VA-35 CVW-17 USS Saratoga; 155600 AJ/536 CO two versions; 158051 AJ/530 CAG; 155716 AJ/535 all VA-36 USS Theodore Roosevelt; 161675 AJ/500 CAG; 155620 AJ/503 Desert camo on upper surfaces, both VA-65 USS Theodore Roosevelt; 162190 C/500 CAG; 162191 AC/501 CO; KA-6D 152927 AC/522 all VA-75 USS John F. Kennedy ------ 770

AIMS DECALS 1/48 
4802 Ju 88A/C/D/S. Ju 88A-4 9K+AS 8./KG 51; Ju 88A-4 3Z+A C Stab/KG 77, Ju 88A-14 B3+AM 4./KG 54; Ju 88A-16 3Z+UT 9./KG 77; Ju 88A-4 5K+BP 6./KG 3; Ju 88A-4 F1+DP 6./KG 76; Ju 88D-1 7A+LH 3./Auf Gr. (F) 121; Ju 88A-4 7T+LH 3./KG 76; Ju 88S-3 +B KG 66 ----- 490

AIRDOC DECALS  1/48  (best selection of the Junkers Ju-88)
4810 Ju 88A Pt2 (16) KG1Hindenburg; KG3 Blitz; KG26 Lowengeschw.; KG30 Adlergeschw. ------ 750
4811 Ju 88A Pt3 (16) KG54 Totenkopf; KG51 Edelweiss; Lehrgeschwader 1; Nahaufklarungsgr.1 ------ 750
4814 A-7E Corsair II Pacific Fleet Low Visibility (7) ---- 595

AIRSCALE 1/48 & 1/32 aircraft Panel Instruments, Cockpit Placards & Data plates (авиационные приборы и кабинные таблички с технологическими надписями)
Посмотреть можно вот здесь http://www.airscale.co.uk/index.html
32AJET Early Post War Allied Jet Cockpit aircraft panel instruments (F-84/86/100/104, Meteor, F-9 Panther, Vampire & Hunter) ------- 340
32SJETEarly Soviet Jets (MiG-15/17/19/21 Su-7 & Yak-17 aircraft panel  instruments ----- 340 
32RAF  RAF aircraft panel instruments ----- 230
32USA  USAAF aircraft panel instruments ----- 230
32USN  US Navy aircraft panel instruments ----- 230
32PLA   WWII Allied Cockpit Placards ------ 360
32SCH   Luftwaffe  Cockpit Placards ------ 360
32WWI  WWI German & Allied aircraft panel Instruments ----- 340

48SJET Early Soviet Jets (MiG-15/17/19/21 Su-7 & Yak-17 aircraft panel  instruments) ----- 340 
48RAF RAF aircraft panel instruments ----- 285
48USA USAAF aircraft panel instruments ----- 340
48US Navy US Navy aircraft panel instruments ---- 285
48PLA WWII Allied Cockpit Placards ----- 285
48LUFT Luftwaffe aircraft panel instruments ----- 285
48SCH   Luftwaffe  Cockpit Placards ------ 285

AML DECALS 1/48
4801 Yak-9 Stalin Eagles pt.2 (4) Yak-9/Yak-9T Денчик; Степаненко; Ветров  ------- 430
4815 Lavochkin La-5F (6) 760IAP Maj Kuznecov; White 02 31 IAP Lt Col Onufrienko; White 20 159 IAP; White 78 178 GIAP Capt Yevstigneev; White 92 Capt Kravcov; Captured in Luftwaffe markings. ------ 470
4819  Lend-Lease Curtiss P-40E/K/N (5) Матвеев; Кузнецов; Денисов; Ревин и др. (с травлением в наборе) -- 470
4820 Americans in Stalin sky (4) P-39N Прошенков;  AiraCobra Mk.1 Гайдеенко  а также P-47 и P-51A в CCCP                       (с  травлением в наборе) --- 470
4821 Americans in Stalin sky (5) P-39N Шикунов; P-39N Сиротин а также P-47D Thunderbolt в CCCP 
      (с травлением в наборе) ----- 470
 4823 Lavochkin La-5F Soviet Aces (6) White 14 Capt Kozhedub 40 I AP 62 kills; White 14 Capt Yevstigneev 178 GIAP 53 kills; White 18 F/O Sytov 5 GIAP 25 kills; White 40 S/Ldr Belyasnik 126 IAP 18 kills; Lt Col Galchenko 324 IAP 24 kills ----- 470
8012 Yak-3 (2) «Советские асы на Як-3»  Захаров; Ерёмин ----- 290
8013 Yak-3 (2) «Советские асы на Як-3»  Щиров/Якименко ----- 290 

ASTRA DECALS 1/32/48/72
32-21 Remove Before Flight flags, tags and banners --- 295
48-21 Remove Before Flight flags, tags and banners --- 295
72-21 Remove Before Flight flags, tags and banners --- 295

ASTRA DECALS 1/48 
4808 F-16 C/D Aviano Base “Fighting Falcons” ------ 380

AVIPRINT  DECALS 1/48
48009 Curtiss P-40E/Kittyhawks MK.I (5) “Aleutian Tigers”; 450th Sqn RAAF North Africa1943 в том числе вариант с мышенком на капоте; ГСС Покрышев с цифрой 50; Kittyhawk MK.I Richard Cresswell New Guinea 1942 ----- 350

AUTHENTIC DECALS 1/72
7214 Ilyushin Il-2/Il-2M3 Sturmovik (19) ------ 275
7218 Bell P-39 Airacobra Soviet service (10) ------ 275
7235 Hawker Hurricane Mk.II Eastern front (12) ------ 275
7244 Douglas A-20 Havoc/Boston in Russian sky (15) ---- 390
7249 B-25B/C/D/J Mitchell in the Russian sky (9) ----- 275
7252 Yak-1/Yak-1b (14) ---- 325
7253 Yak-3 (15) ----- 325

AUTHENTIC DECALS 1/48
4825 Lavochkin LaGG-3 (10) ------ 375
4831 Messerschmitt Bf 109F-2 Western Front (10) ----- 275
4836 Messerschmitt Bf 109F-2 Eastern Front (10) ----- 275
4840 Messerschmitt Bf 110D (10) ----- 375
4845 Focke Wulf FW 189 (10) ----- 340
4849 B-25 Mitchell in the Russian Sky (9) ----- 470

BARRACUDACALS  DECALS 1/48
4801 BAC/EE Lightning F1/F1A; F2/F3 stencil data ----- 295
4802 Supermarine Spitfire I-VI stencils data ----- 200
4810 De Havilland Mosquito Stencils ------ 230
48002 P-47D Thunderbolt Nose art pt.2 (3) Kansas Tornado II; Angie; Little Ann ---- 430
48003 P-47D Thunderbolt Nose art pt.3 (3) Mercedes-Schmaltzie; Sleepy Jean III; Eileen ---- 430 
48006 P-40E Warhawks pt.1 (4) Lt. John Landers”Skeeter”; Lt.George Preddy “Tarheel” и др.---- 430 
48007 P-40K Warhawks pt.1 (4) Lt. Robert Johnson ‘Jay”; Lt. Arland Stanton “Patsy Ruth” и др. ---- 430 
48009 Vought F4U-1 Corsair Pt 1 (5) ------ 430 

BEGEMOT DECALS  1/350
35003 ВМФ Японии ---- 50
35004 ВМФ Германии---50
35005 ВМФ Великобритании ---- 65
35006 ВМФ США --- 65
35007 ВМФ СССР/России ---65

BEGEMOT DECALS  1/72
72004 Сухой Су-15 (11 вариантов) --- 100
72007 Хеинкель Хе-111 (8 вариантов) --- 100
72010 Юнкерс Ю-88 часть 1 (8 вариантов) --- 100
72011 Юнкерс Ю-188 (11 вариантов) --- 100
72012 Миль Ми-8 (13 вариантов) --- 100
72013 Миль Ми-8/17 технические надписи --- 100
72014 Миль Ми-17 (13 вариантов) --- 100
72015 Микоян Миг-25 (23 варианта) --- 100
72016 Микоян Миг-25 технические надписи --- 100
72017 Нортроп Б-2А Стэлс Бомбер (5 вариантов) ---- 150
72018 Микоян Миг-21 часть 1 (12 вариантов) --- 100
72019 Микоян Миг-21 часть 2 (11 вариантов)--- 100
72020 Микоян Миг-21 часть 3 (12 вариантов)--- 100
72021 Микоян Миг-21 технические надписи --- 150
72022 Туполев Ту-160 (15 вариантов) --- 180
72023 Туполев Ту-160 технические надписи --- 150
72024 Юнкерс Ю-88 часть 2 (6 вариантов) --- 100
72025 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” часть 1 (25 вариантов) --- 180
72026 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” часть 2 (21 вариант) --- 180
72027 Сухой Су-27 ”Russian Knights” (20 вариантов) --- 210
72028 Сухой Су-33 “Sea Flanker” (20 вариантов)  --- 180
72029 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” Demo Aircrafts (45 вариантов) --- 270
72030 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” технические надписи --- 210
72031 Миль Ми-26 с полной техничкой (39 вариантов) ----- 300
72032 Микоян Миг-29 часть 1 (54 варианта) ----- 270
72038 Камов Ка-27 (всё семейство) ----- 210
72039 Камов Ка-50/52 (17 вариантов) ----- 180
72040 Сухой Су-24 (55 вариантов) ----- 300
72042 Сухой Т-50 Пакфа (один вариант с техничкой) ----- 150
72043 Поликарпов И-16 всё семейство (100 вариантов!!!) ---- 300
72044 Моран Солнье тип  Н в первой МВ ----- 180
72045 Ньюпор 11 в первой МВ ----- 180 
72046 Миг-31 с техничкой (50 вариантов) ----- 300
72048 Новые опознавательные знаки ВВС России ------- 210
72049 Дополнительные надписи ВВС России ----- 210

BEGEMOT DECALS  1/32
32001 Микоян Миг-21 технические надписи --- 210
32002 Сухой Су-27 технические надписи --- 300
32003 Микоян Миг-29 ----- 300
32004 Ньюпор 11 в первой МВ ----- 180
32005 Моран Солнье тип  Н в первой МВ ----- 180
32007 Поликарпов И-16 всё семейство (50 вариантов!!!) ---- 360

 BEGEMOT DECALS  1/48
48002 Микоян Миг-21 (18 вариантов) --- 150
48003 Микоян Миг-21 технические надписи --- 150 
48004 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” часть 1 (22 варианта)--- 210
48005 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” часть 2 (24 варианта) --- 210
48006 Сухой Су-27 ”Russian Knights” (20 вариантов) --- 270
48007 Сухой Су-33 “Sea Flanker”(20 вариантов)  --- 180
48008 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” Demo Aircrafts (44 варианта) --- 300
48009 Сухой Су-27 ”Flanker family” технические надписи --- 240
48010 Микоян Миг-25 (23 варианта) --- 180
48011 Микоян Миг-25 технические надписи --- 150
48012 Микоян  Миг-29 часть 1 (54 варианта) -----300
48018 Камов Ка-50/52 (17 вариантов) ----- 210
48019 Су-24 “Fencer family” (55 вариантов на машины этого семейства) ----- 360
48020 Су-24 “Fencer family” технические надписи ------ 240
48021 Поликарпов И-16 всё семейство (100 вариантов!!!) ---- 360
48022 Моран Солнье тип  Н в первой МВ ----- 180
48023 Ньюпор 11 в первой МВ ----- 180 
48026 Новые опознавательные знаки ВВС России ------- 270
48027 Дополнительные надписи ВВС России ----- 240

BEGEMOT DECALS  1/144
144-01 Туполев Ту-160 (20 вариантов с техничкой)  ------ 180

BOMBSHELL DECALS 1/48
48002 B-25J “Corsica” B-25J Mitchell Nose art (2) “Briefing Time’;”Ruthie” ---- 580
48011 Republic P-47D Thunderbolt Razorbacks (3) ‘Sweetie’; “Belle of Belmont’ all olive drab ---- 595
48012 Republic P-47D Thunderbolt Razorbacks (2) “Rain Dear”; “Phyl Darlin” all natural metal ---- 595
48013 Douglas A-26B Invader (2) 44-34517/P 'Monie' 37th BS/ 17th BW Korea; 44-34334/L 'Sweet Miss Lillian' 42nd BW ---- 595
48014 Douglas A-26B Invader (2) 44-35423/L 'Dream Girl' 34th BS/17th BW; 44-35684/C 'Toni C II' 34th BS/ 17th BW. ----- 595
48015 Douglas A-26B Invader (2) 44-22342/D 'Sylvia' 13th BS; 44-35361/Y 'Little Sheba' 13th BS.----595

CAM DECALS 1/48 Звёзды Вьетнамской войны в комплекте с техничкой!
48-ND National Insignia and Stencil Data for 2 x US Navy F-4 Phantom II ----- 380
48003 F-4B Phantom II (2) VF-84 “Jolly Rogers” USS Independence /VF-111 USS Coral Sea (1 лист декали + 1 лист технички) ------ 570
48022 F-4B Phantom II (2) VF-102 “Freelancers” USS Enterprice 1962; F-4J Phantom II VF-213 “Black Lions” USS Kitty Hawk 1974 (1 лист декали + 1 лист технички) ------ 570
48025 F-4J Phantom II (2) VF-33 “Tarsiers” USS Independence 1975; F-4B Phantom II VF-51 “Screaming Eagles” USS Coral Sea 1972 (1 лист декали + 1 лист технички) ------ 570
48041 A-4C Skyhawk (2) VA-64 “Black Lancers” USS Independence 1968; VC-2 1974 ------ 570

CUTTING EDGE DECALS 1/48
48215 Bf 109E1/E3 “Augsburg Zoo” (4) 1939/1940 ----- 390

DOUBLE UGLY DECALS 1/72 (Звёзды Вьетнамской войны палубники US NAVY в великолепном исполнении)
72001 US NAVY F-4B/J/N Phantoms II VF-84 “Jolly Rogers” (7) ----- 775

DOUBLE UGLY DECALS 1/48 (Звёзды Вьетнамской войны палубники US NAVY в великолепном исполнении)
48001 US NAVY F-4B/J/N Phantoms II VF-84 “Jolly Rogers” (7) ----- 825
48002 US NAVY F-4B/J/N Phantoms II VF-41 “Black Aces” (6) ----- 785

EAGLE CALS DECALS 1/48
48028 Bf 109G-6 & G-6 Trop. (4) Gunther Josten 1/JG 51 Bobruysk Russia; Dietrich Boesler12/JG 25 Greece; Heinrich Bartels 11/JG 27Greece; Bad Worishofen 7/JG 3 Germany ----- 415
48036 Erich Hartmann Bf 109G-6 “The Blond Knight” (4) 1943 Russia; 1944 Romania; 1944 Hungary; 1945 Hungary ------ 495
48037 Bf 109 G-6 JG-50 & JG302 (4) Hermann Graf1943; Alfred Grislawski 1943; Nachtjagdkommando Helsinki 1944 ------ 415
48044 Me-262 Turbos (4) Me 262 Hans Dorn; Me-262A-1a Heinz Bar; Me-262A-1a Theodor Weissenberger; Me-262A-2a Hans-Robert Frolich ------ 415
48050 Major Hans “Assi” Hahn Bf 109E (4) Bf 109E3 1939; Bf 109E-3 1940; Bf 109E-4 1940; Bf 109E-4 1940 --- 415
48051 Bf 109F 2 & F4 Major Hans 'Assi' Hahn pt.2 (4) а так же Josef Puchinger ---- 400
48052 Bf 109F 2, F4 & G2 Major Hans 'Assi' Hahn pt.3 (4) а также  Siegfried Schnell и Egon Mayer ---- 400
48101 P-51D/K Mustang (3) “Old Crow” Col. “Bud” Anderson; “Missouri Armada” Major John England etc. --- 485
48103 P-51D Mustang (3) “Weaver Nude” Capt. Charles Weaver; “Hurry Home Honey”Major Richard Peterson;   “Passion Wagon” Lt. Arvil Roberson ----- 485 
48127 Me-262 A-1a (2) Adolf Galland; Rudi Sinner ------ 580
48131 Bf 109F-4/F-4 Trop. (4) Hans Joachim Marseille, Eberhard von Boremski, Erich Gerlitz …---- 560
48135 Bf 109F-2 (4) Hans Ekkerhard Bob, Hans Phillip, Karl Leonhard, Horst Budenhagen ----- 580
48136 Bf 109F-2 (4) Dietrich Hrabak, Hans von Hahn, Dollefeld и др. ------ 580
48137 Bf 109F-2 (4) Hannes Trautloft, Max-Hellmuth Ostermann, Heinz Jahner, Felix Sauer ------ 580
48138 Me-262A  of KG(J) Units "Yellow 2", "White 1","Red 7","Black 1", "Yellow 3" ----- 580
48141 P-51D Mustang (3) “Feeble Eagle” Lt. Col.Glenn Eaglston; “Ridge Runner III”; “Ferocius Frankie” ---- 580
48142 P-51D Mustang (3) “Big Beatifull Doll”; “Petie 2nd’’; “Da’ Quake” ------ 580
48143 Ju 87B-2 'Stuka' (2) в том числе со змеёй на фюзеляже ----- 580
48144 Ju-87B/R Stuka (4) ------ 580

EAGLE STRIKE DECALS 1/48 
IP 4810 Blue Nose Birds of Bodney  P-51B Mustang (3) Col. John Meyer “Lambie II”;  Lt. Cuningham ”The Flying Scot/Vicious Virgie”; Major Jackson with nose Pin Up girl; all blue nose & natural metal ---- 390
IP 4812 Blue Nose Birds of Bodney P-51B/K Mustang (3) Capt. Henry White P-51B(Olive Drab) with nose art “Dallas Darling”;  P-51B Lt. Mc. Kibben “Miss Lace”; P-51K Lt. Robert W. Dodd “It s Super Mouse”(Nat. Metal) ---- 390 
48009 F-4J/N Phantom II (3) F-4N VF-41 USS Roosevelt; F-4J VF-142 USS America; F-4J VF-171 ----- 380
48025 F-14ATomcat (2) USS Constellation/USS John F. Kennedy ---- 370
48037 F-14A/D Tomcats (2) F-14A VF-51 “Screaming Eagles”; F-14D VF-2 “Bounty Hunters”---- 390
48046  U.S. National Insignia 1943. Star and bar with red outline 7 sizes ------ 395
48078 Jagdwaffe over Sahara (5)  Bf 109F-4 Trop. Aces ---- 350
48088 FW 190A-4/5/6  Butcher Birds (4) ------- 380
48098 P-47D Thunderbolt Nose art (3) "Georgia Peach"; "Fat Cat";  "Vonnie ----- 380 
48118 A-7E Corsair II (3) VA-174”Hellrazors”; VA-105”Gunslingers”; VA-93”Ravens”---- 380 
48132 Bf 109E-4/F-2 Barbarossa 1941 pt.1 (3) ---- 380
48133 Bf 109F-2/F-4 Barbarossa 1941 pt.2 (3) ---- 380 
48134 Russian National Insignia. Звёзды разных размеров и всех мастей Советской авиации в Отечественной войне,  с белым, серебряным, жёлтым кантом, кремлёвские и т. д. 2 листа ---- 400
48135 RAF National Insignia Roundels Spitfire & Hurricane early type ------ 390
48136 RAF National Insignia Roundels Spitfire, Hurricane, Tempest, Typhoon ---- 390
48145 Bf 109F2 Barbarossa 1941 pt.3 (3) ---- 380 
48146 Bf 109E/F/F-4 Barbarossa 1941 pt.4 (3) ---- 380 
48165 F-14A Tomcat (2) VF-143 “Pukin Dogs”; VF-32 “Swordsmen” ---- 370
48191 P-40 E/N/K Warhawks and Kittyhawks (4) P-40E Матвеева, P-40K George Lang и др. ------ 380
48225 F4U-4 & F4U-4B  Corsairs over Korea (3) ---  350
48279 F-14 Tomcat (2) VF-1 Wolfpack 1974; VF-14 1976 Bi-Centennial-----390
48280 Grumman OV-1 Mohawk (4) несколько вариантов во Вьетнаме ----- 380
48286 P-51D/F-51D/F-6D Mustang (3) P-51D Edward Giller ‘The Millie G”; F-6D “Flying Undertacker”; F-51D 
“Mouse Meat” ----- 380

ELITE DECALS 1/48
48002 F-16C Nose Art, 363TFW (3) “Desert Storm” 85-420/SW `Code One Candy'; 17TFS AMU Flagship ---- 470

EXPERT CHOICE 
120 Комплект из трех листов декальной бумаги формата А4 с белой подложкой для самостоятельного изготовления декалей на цветном струйном принтере ----- 550

EXPERT CHOICE 1/48
4829 A-10A Thunderbolt II Nose Art 354 TFW MB Myrtle Beachin Gulf War. Nose art for 'Kelly Marie's Secrit Weapon'; 'Playtime'; 'Panther 1'; 'King of Pain'; 'Bird of Prey'; 'Midnight Express'. 80-0221 172FS 110FG BC Battle Creek Michigan ANG. --- 330
4850 F-16 B/C/D (3)  в том числе варианты с  индейцем и пумой на киле ----- 380

FIGHTERTOWN DECALS 1/48
48014 F-14A Tomcat VF-1 “WOLFPACK” 1973-1978. This sheet covers the original Tomcat squadron from the very first Tomcat delivered to a fleet squadron through workups and the Wolfpack's first Tomcat cruise. It then adds a bonus with a later 1978 version of the squadron. Modelers can build ANY of the VF-1 jets, modex's 100 – 115 ---- 650
48016 F-14B “Jolly Rogers” (3) 2000 Med Cruise; Christmas 2000 Santa Cat; 2001Workups VF-103 USS George Washington ----- 480
48032 F/A-18F Super Hornet VFA-11 ”Red Rippers” (6) ----- 650
48035 F-14A & F/A-18E Super Hornet VF/VFA-14 “Tophatters” Anniversary. A combo sheet of the 80th Anniversary Grumman F-14 and brand new painted April 2009 Super Hornet 90th Anniversary ------ 650
48036 F-14B Tomcat “Diamondbacks” (3) VF-102 last Tomcat cruise flying combat over Afghanistan ---- 650
48040 F-14B Tomcat “Jolly Rogers” (10) VF-103 ----- 710
48050 EA-6B Prowler (3) Starwarriors and VAQ-130 Zappers. This covers 2 of the famous 'Darth Vader' jets including the colorful black tail version currently flying. The Zappers "Robbie the Dragon" jet is currently flying missions overseas ------ 650
48059 A-6E “Booming Intruders” (6) VA-165 “Boomers” USS Nimitz Last Cruise USS Nimitz 1995-96 “Puff the Magic Dragon”; VA-196 CAG USS Carl Vinson Retirement Cruise 1996 и др. в том числе в песочным
 камуфляжем ----- 650

FURBALL AERODESIGN 1/48
48006 McDonnel Douglas F-4J Phantom Air Wing All Stars (7) ---- 985

HI-DECAL LINE 1/48 
48008 A-6E Tram “Intruders” (3) VA-36”Roadrunners” USS Theodore Roosevelt Operation Desert Storm;VA-85”Black Falcons”; VMA-332 “Polka Dots” US Marine ----- 420

ICARUS PRODUCTION DECALS 1/48
48004 F/RF-4E Phantom II Complete Stencil Data – Black Stencils (умопомрачительная по своему великолепию техничка на Фантомы, как утверждает инструкция, основана на стандарте ТО-1-1-4 и предназначена для F-4Е и разведчика RF-4E. Однако  большинство из них могут быть использованы для других модификаций этого  самолета в частности B, C, D, F, G, J и S.) ---- 620

ILIAD DESIGN DECALS 1/48 
48006 Bf 109 E1/E3 (5) ----- 360
48020 F-104A/C/G “Starfighters” in Combat (6) борта реально участвующие в боевых действиях во Вьетнаме, Индо-Пакистанском конфликте а также Иорданский, Тайваньский и Турецкий варианты----- 470

INSCALE DECALS 1/48
02448 Hurricane Mk.I & Mk.IIB in Finnish Air Force ---- 290 
02548 Curtiss Hawk 75A & Curtiss P-40M in Finnish Air Force 1941- 44 ---- 290

На мировом рынке декалей для моделирования загорелась пока ещё маленькая звёздочка, обещающая вырасти в ближайшем времени в лидера производства высококачественных декалей для моделистов. Маэстро Cartograf повергнут с пьедестала! 
Обьединившись в сообщество несколько высококлассных художников вместо того что бы малевать никому не нужные картины, решили заняться настоящим делом и выпустили  линейку декалей по теме Nose Art и Pin Up! Метод наложения цветов весьма похож на шелкографию, но совершенно очевидно что  применяются  новые технологии. Качество просто поражает!
Как сказал один из моделистов увидевших их продукцию: «Такое впечатление как будто кистью нарисовано!» Приличная головная боль появилась для остальных декальных фирм.
Итак встречаем, фирма KITS-WORLD!
Можно посмотреть на их сайте
http://www.kits-world.com/index.php?RNZ=434801 

KITS-WORLD 1/72 
72001 P-51D Mustang (4) “Iron Ass”; “My Achin Back”; “Sweet Arlene”; “Jan” ---- 380
72004 B-17F/G (2) “A Bit O Lace”; “My Devotion”----- 380 
72009 B-17F/G (9) “Miss Lace”; “Daddys Delight”; “Two Beauts’ и др. ----- 480
72010 B-17F/G (11) “Heaven sent’; “Miss Conduct”; “Little Patches” и др. ---- 480
72014 B-17G (8) “Scorchy II”; “Yankee Maid”; “Ice Cold Katy’ “Man o War” и др. ---- 480 
72015 P-61 Black Widow (7) Nose art in Black & Olive Drabe schemes aircrafts ---- 480 
72022 Luftwaffe Geschwader Emblems & Insignia (эмблемы и символика эскадрилий Люфтваффе) ---- 380
72024 B-25J Mitchell (4) “Ave Maria”; “Reddie Teddie”; “That's all Brother”; “Briefing Time” ----- 480
72042 Sepecat Jaguar GR.1A Desert Storm Nose Art - Operation Granby 1991 (6) 'Debbie/White Rose', 'Diplomatic Service' ,'Johnny Fart-Pants' 'Fat Slags', 'Pink Spitfire','Britannia' All overall Desert Pink ---- 480
72044 P-47D Thunderbolt (2) 368th FG 395th Fighter Squadron - 'Sleepy Jean 3rd' A7-W P-47D-28-RA S/N 42-28641 Lt William J. Wayland - 'Slick Chick' P-47D-30-RA, coded A7-B, S/N 44-33221 Lt Col Frank Perego ----- 380
72048 P-51D Mustang (2) “Daisy Mae”;“Temptation” ----- 380
72049 P-51D Mustang (2) Captain Charles Weaver 'Passion Wagon' 357 FG Early P51D-5-N Mustang Captain Charles Weaver Camouflaged /Late War Variation ----- 380
72053 Spitfire Mk.IX & Mk,VIII (3) 'Tolly Hello'/ 'Pauline'/ 'Avagrog' ------ 480
72060 Curtiss P-40F Pin Up (2) 'Fifnella' & 'Miss Memphis' ------ 480
72061 Curtiss P-40F Pin Up (2) 'High Kicker' & ‘Butterfly Girl’ ------ 480 
72062 Martin B-26B Marauder (2) 'Hamilton 'Hey' Maker II' & 'Idiots Delight' ----- 480 

KITS-WORLD 1/32 
32015 Luftwaffe Geschwader Emblems & Insignia (эмблемы и символика эскадрилий Люфтваффе) ---- 480
32023 Spitfire Mk,VIII & IXc (2) 'Tolly Hello'/ 'Pauline' ----- 480

KITS-WORLD 1/72---1/48 (носовая живопись на все Б-17 из к/ф 'Memphis Belle' сразу в двух масштабах)
72019 Boeing B-17F/G Flying  Fortress's from the movie 'Memphis Belle' 1:72 and 1:48 Nose Art only for 'Sally B' which flew as DF-A 'Memphis Belle'; DF-S 'Mother and Country'; DF-M 'Windy City'; MJ-K 'Clooney Baby'; DF-O 'Gee Whiz'; DF-U 'Baby Ruth'; DF-X 'C-Cup';  ------ 480

KITS-WORLD 1/48 
48001 B-17G (2) “Little miss Mischief”, “American Beauty” ----- 380
48002 B-17F/G (2) “A Bit O Lace”, “My Devotion” ----- 380
48003 P-61 Black Widow (7) Nose art in Black & Olive Drabe schemes aircrafts---- 480
48004 B-17G (4) “Miss Lace”; “Daddys Delight”; “Duchess Daughter” и др. ----- 720
48005 B-17F/G (4) “Iza Vailable”; Old Faithful”; “Two Beauts”; Luscious Lady” --- 720
48006 B-17G (4) “Heaven sent’; “Miss Conduct”; “Madame Shoo Shoo” и др. ---- 720
48013 B-17G (2) “Man o War”; “Hikin for Home” ---- 380
48014 B-17G (2) “Mini the Moocher”; “Idaliza” ----- 380
48015 B-17G (2) “Yankee Maid”; “Ice Cold Katy’----- 380 
48016 B-17G (2) “Scorchy II”; “Thunder Bird” ----- 380
48029 P-51D Mustang (10) - North American P-51D Mustang - Nose Art Selection -Red Dog XII, Shillelagh, Happy Jacks Go Buggy, Heat Wave, Ridge Runner, Pin-up Girl, Missouri Mauler, Louisiana Heatwave, Fw Glover, LT 'Moon' Mullins, Capt.D.H.Brochkay  ----- 480
48030 P-47D Thunderbolt (4) “Look no hands”; “Ole cock”; “Ponnie”;”Deacon Dandy” ----- 480
48031 Luftwaffe Geschwader Emblems & Insignia (эмблемы и символика эскадрилий Люфтваффе) ---- 380
48032 B-17F/G (2) B-17G 'Little Patches' & B17 F 'Nine Little Yanks”----- 380
48033 B-25J (2) “Big Jamoke”; “Meets Mrs. Runyon-MMR”----- 480
48034 B-25J (2) “Bottoms Up II”; “Ruthie” ---- 480
48035 B-25J (2) “Ave Maria”; “Reddie Teddie” ---- 480 
48036 B-25J (2) “Briefing Time”’ “That’s all- Brother” ----- 480
48050 Sepecat Jaguar GR.1A Desert Storm Nose Art - Operation Granby 1991 (3) 'Debbie/White Rose', 'Diplomatic Service' , 'Johnny Fart-Pants' All overall Desert Pink ----- 480
48054 P-51D Mustang (2) “Daisy Mae”;“Temptation” ----- 480
48055 P-51D Mustang (2) Captain Charles Weaver ----- 480
48058 Curtiss P-40B of the RAF & American Volunteer Group (5) ------ 480
48063 Spitfire Mk,VIII & IXc (2) 'Tolly Hello'/ 'Pauline' ----- 480 
48067 Curtiss P-40F Pin Up (2) 'Fifnella' & 'Miss Memphis' ------ 480
48068 Curtiss P-40F Pin Up (2) 'High Kicker' & ‘Butterfly Girl’ ------ 480 
48070 Martin B-26B Marauder (2) 'Hamilton 'Hey' Maker II' & 'Idiots Delight' ----- 480 
48075 Boeing B-29 Superfortress (2) 'Lucky Leven' & 'Double Exposure' ------ 480
48079 P-47D Thunderbolts (2) “Fran” & ‘Tipsy’ ----- 480
48080 Boeing B-29A Superfortress (2) “Top of the Mark”& “Spirit of Freeport”------ 630
48088 P-47 N Thunderbolt (2) 'Chatauqua'/'Red E Ruth' 19FS 318FG Le Shima ----- 480

LIFELIKE DECALS 1/48
48023 P-51B/D Mustang (4) Lt. Ralph Hofer; Capt. Fred Munder; Capt. John Brown; Lt.Richard Baggett --- 620
48024 P-47D Thunderbolt (3) Capt. Jay van Bloom; Lt. Samuel Stamps; Lt. Clarke Bresmeth ----- 620
48035 Messerschmitt Bf 109F-4 trop. (4) Hans Joachim Marseille Special edition with his personally Kubelwagen emblems and markings. (Все машины Марселя включая вариант с рваным крестом!) ----- 590

LINDEN HILL 1/48
48013 Mi-24 Hind Stencil data ----- 280
48015 Aero L-39 Albatros complete Russian Technical Stencil Data ---- 375

MICROSCALE DECALS 1/48
48014 P-51A/B/D “Mustang” National Insignia (2 types) Stencils data & Anti-Glare Panel ---- 395

MODEL ALLIANCE 1/48
48100 H.S. Buccaneers of the Gulf War (13 вариантов в стиле Nose art войны в заливе) ----- 680
48174 PanAvia Tornado of the Gulf War “Desert storm 1990-1991” (17 вариантов Nose art войны в заливе) ---- 735

PRINT SCALE 1/48 
48015 FW 190A2-A9 ------230
48032 Junkers Ju-87A/B/D/G (10) ----- 375
48018 Lavochkin La-5/La-5F/La-5FN (Советские асы –11 вариантов) часть 1 ------ 330
48019 Lavochkin La-5/La-5F/La-5FN (Советские асы – 7 вариантов) часть 2 ------ 330 
48020 Антонов Ан-2 (6 вариантов) ------- 380

PRINT SCALE 1/72
72011 Lavochkin La-5/La-5F/La-5FN (18) Советские асы  18 вариантов ----- 275

REVI  DECALS 1/48
48005 Ki-44 Shoki (5) ------ 450

SKY MODELS DECALS 1/72
72003 Savoia Marchetti SM.79 (68 вариантов оформления!!!) ---- 350
72006 Avro Lancaster (6 вариантов) ----- 350
72014 Macchi Mc. 202 Folgore (36 вариантов) ----- 350
72019 Italian Bombers (56 вариантов) ---- 350
72049 F4U Corsair (54 варианта) ----- 350 
72053 Hawker Hurricanes (37 вариантов) ----- 350 
72059 FW 190A/F (24 варианта) ----- 350
72060 FW 190D/Ta-152 (33 варианта) ---- 350
72061 Macchi C.200 (36 вариантов) ------ 350 
72063 Supermarine Spitfires (22 варианта) ----- 350

SKY MODELS DECALS 1/48 
48015 Macchi Mc. 202 Folgore (36 вариантов) ----- 350
48018 Savoia Marchetti SM.79 (16 вариантов) ----- 350  
48023 P-51D Mustang (16 вариантов) ----- 350
48027 Messerschmitt Bf 109 E/F/G (37 вариантов) ----- 370
48028 BAE-McDonnell Douglas AV-8 Harrier (41 вариант) ----- 350
48039 Republic P-47C/D/N Thunderbolt (20 вариантов) ---- 350
48041 Ki-84 Hayate (21 вариант) ----- 350
48043 F4U Corsair (16 вариантов союзной авиации) ----- 350
48047 Curtiss P-40 pt.1 (17 вариантов) ----- 350 
48048 P-38 Lightning (16 вариантов) ----- 350
48051 Hurricane pt.1 (16 вариантов) --- 350
48052 Hurricane pt.2 (17 вариантов) ---- 350 
48055 Curtiss P-40 pt.2 (14 вариантов) ----- 350 
48057 FW 190D/Ta-152 (33 варианта)   ----- 350

SUPER SCALE DECALS 1/48 
480477 P-38 F/H Lightning aces (2) Major Edward Cragg (PORKY II); Capt. Thomas McGuire (PUDGY) --- 260
480721 A-4F US Navy “Skyhawks”  VA-155 USS Ranger 1969;VA-23 CAG USS Ticonderoga1967 ------ 350
480727 A-4C Skyhawks (2) 148553 UH VC-7 1969; 145132 AH VA-112 USS Ticonderoga 1968---- 350
480754 S-3A Viking (2) VX-1 & VS-29 с Нептуном и ладьёй на килях ----- 360
480824 A-4E/M Skyhawk (2) VMA-311”Tomcats” & VMAT-102”Firebirds” ----- 360
480842 SBD-3 Dauntless Operation Torch (2) VS-41 USS Ranger & VB-10 USS Enterprise ---- 350
480846 F-4J Phantoms (2) USMC USS America 1972; Kadena 1972  ------  360 
480866 F-8E Crusaider (2) VF-11 USS Roosevelt; VMF(AV) 333 Yuma, AZ 1967---- 360
480886 FW 190-A4/5/8 (3) ------- 360   
480888 Curtiss P-40K (2) 57FG North Africa 1943” Death on wings’; Capt. George Hicks Aleutian Islands  -- 330
480914 P-51D Mustang Aces (2) Lt. Col. Glenn Eaglston; Lt. Col. Richard Turner ”Short Fuse”  ----- 360
480941 B-17F/G (2) B-17G“Carolina Moon”; B-17F “Wabash canon ball” ---  370
480966 B-17G (1) B-17G “Thunder Bird” ----- 350
480967 B17G (2)  “Chow Hound”;  “Mount N Ride” ----- 360
481005 RA-5C Vigilante (1) RVAH-14 USS Independence 1974 ---- 390
481012 RA-5C Vigilante (2) RVAH-5 NAS Lemoore, CA 1972; RVAH-5C North Island, CA 1978 ----- 390
481013 RA-5C Vigilante (2) RVAH-9 USS Nimitz 1977; RVAH-11 USS Constellation 1972----- 390
481033 F4F-3/4 Wildcat Aces (4) No 20 VF-6 Donald Runyon USS Enterprice; No 2 VMF-223 Capt. Marian Carl Guadalcanal 1942; VMF-224 Maj.Robert galer Guadalcanal 1942; VF-9 lt.John Raby USS Ranger Operation Torch 1942 ------ 390
481035 SBD -3/5 Dauntless (3) No 1 VSMB-231 Maj. Elmer Glidde; No 119 VMSB-144 Maj. Frank Hollar “Push Push”; 2-5-12 VS-2 Lt. John Leppla 1942 ----- 390
481036 F-16 A/C Falcons (2) F-16A “Oregon”; F-16C “South Dakota”----- 330
481039 F-14A Tomcat (2) VF-84 CAG USS Nimitz the original ‘Jolly Rogers’/ VF-101 Grim Reapers ----- 390
481068 A-7E “Corsair II” (2) Last Mission (Desert Storm) VA-72 & VA-46 ------- 360
481069 F/A-18D Hornets USMC (2) VMFA(AW) -225 с викингом на киле; VMFA(AW)-121 ---- 380
481072 S-3B Viking (1) “Dragonfires”  USS Carl Vinson; ---- 380
481079 F-14B Tomcat (1) VF-102 “Diamondbacks” ---- 380 
481086 F-16C Falcons (2) F-16C “Stingers”; F-16C “California”----- 350
481094 F/A-18B/C Hornets (2) F-18C VFA-37 “Ragin Bulls”; F-18B VFA-125 ---- 350
481135 F-104C “Starfighter” Nose Art (5) camouflaged “Starfighters” 435th TFS Nose Art AFB Udorn (Thailand) 1967-1968 ”Pussy Cat”; “Show Me”; “Snoopy Sniper”; “Sex Machine”; “Smoke II” ----- 395
481137 P-51D Mustang aces (2) Col. Clairborne Kinnard “Man O War”; “Little Joe”------ 380
481171 Bell P-39 F/L Airacobra (2) “Air a Cutie” (с голыми тётками на бортах) ----- 390 
481199 F-100D Super Sabre (1) 481 TFS “Pretty Penny” Nose art ----- 380
481200 F-100D Super Sabre (2) 481 & 416 TFS Lt. Col. Hal Comstock Ton Son Nhut Air base 1965----- 390
481221 P-51D Mustang Aces (3) Capt. Lines “ Thunder Bird”; Major Pierce McKinnon “Ridge Runner”; Major Louis Norley “Red Dog XII” --- 380 
481242 A-7E/D Corsair II “Stingers” (2) VA-113 USS Ranger 1982/180th TFG Ohio ANG ---- 380
481243 F-100D Super Sabre (2) “Pahodee Tiger” Bien Hoa AFB 1965; Tan Sun Nhut AFB 1965 ---- 380

TALLY HO DECALS 1/48 
48006 Luftwaffe NachtJagers Bf109D Johannes Steinhoff: Bf-110C-1 Werner Streib; Bf-110G-4: FW-190A-6 Friedrich Karl Muller ---- 330
48019 P-51B/D Mustang Aces (4) Chuck Yaeger; Rogers; Urban Drew; Glenn Eaglston ---- 380

TECHMOD DECALS 1/48 
48006 P-47D Thunderbolt Francis Gabreski (2) ---- 320
48016 Messerschmitt Bf 109F-2 (4) JG26 Adolf Galland; Dietrich Hrabak: Hans von Hahn; Helmut Meckel (последних 3 варианта Россия 1941) ---- 310
48022 Grumman F6F-3 Hellcat (5) ‘The Minsi” David McCampbell; “Little Joe” и др. все 3 цв. камуфляж  - 310
48026 Messerschmitt Bf 110D (3) 9/ZG76 Norway 1941с осой на носу; 8/ZG76 Norway 1940/41; II/ZG76  Erich Groth  с зубастой пастью ---- 310
48031 Junkers Ju 88A-4 (1) Oberst Werner Baumbach 1942 ---- 320 
48065 Grumman Hellcat Mk.I (3) ---- 270
48067 TBM-3 Avenger (3) USS Essex; Suwannee; Saginaw Bay все трёхцветные варианты 1945 ---- 330
48069 TBF/ TBM-1C Avenger (4) USS Essex; Macus Island; Petrof Bay; Gambier Bay все трёхцветные варианты 1944/45 ---- 330
48078 Messerschmitt Bf 109G-2 Finnish Air Force (4) в том числе 2 варианта лучшего финского аса Илмари Ютилайнена---- 380
48082 Messerschmitt Bf 109G-2 (4) Herman Graff  Pitomnik Russia 1942;  Rudolf Muller жёлтая “3”, зимний камуфляж на котором он был сбит советским пилотом Боким и др.---- 380

TWO BOBS DECALS 1/48  
48086 US Air-to-Air Missile Markings for AIM-9B/D/G/J/L/M and AIM-7E-2/M. ---- 390
48095 US Missile Markings for AGM-88 HARM and AIM-120B/C AMRAAM --- 390
48099 F-117A Kosovo Bandits (4) ------- 470 
48125 F/A-18C Hornet "Mach Altus Crusaders" (3) VMFA-122 ----- 380
48172 Markings for AIM-9/AIM-120 CATM/ACMI Missiles ---- 390
48185 F/A-18C (3) “Werewolves of Beaufort” VMFA-122 ---- 430

VAGABOND DECALS 1/48
4802 McDonnell Douglas F-4B/F-4J/F-4N Phantoms “Jolly Rogers” VF-84 "DEM BONES!" USN.U.S. Navy Original rhinos Part I ------- 590

VICTORY PRODUCTION 1/48
48009 Curtiss SB2C “Helldivers” (16) боевые и послевоенные машины во всех ипостасях ------ 820

ZOTZ DECALS 1/48 Nose Art & Pin Up 
48005 B-24M Liberator (2) “Mabel s Labels”; “Net Results”------ 400
48008 B-24J/M Liberator (2) B-24J ”Cocktail Hour”; B-24M “Million S Baby”------ 400
48015 Avro Lancaster B Mk.I/III Sexy Lancasters (6) KB864 NA- S `Sugar's Blues' 428 Ghost Sqn Middleton St George 1945; NG347 QB-P `Piccadilly Princess' 424 Sqn Skipton on Swale 1945; NX554 ZL-F `Fannin Fanny' 427 Sqn; ME812 AS-F 166Sqn `Fair Fighter's Revenge'; KB895 WL-O 434 Sqn `Lady Orchid' ; LL725 EQ-Z 408 Sqn `Zombie' Linton-on-Ouse 1944 ---- 690
48035A P-47D/N Thunderbolt (9) Nose art for "Bonnie" "Slick Chick" "Dorothy K" "2 Big и др. ---- 700
48038 P-47D/N Thunderbolt (6)  Nose art "Magic Carpet" ; "Virginia" "Sack Happy" "I've Had It" "Screaming Red" "Ass Commander"  ----- 700
48039 Douglas A-20G “Havoc” in the Pacific Theatre with Nose Art (5) ----- 670
48040 B-57 “Canberras” in Vietnam (10) 53-3931/FK 13 BG Ubon 1970; 5 3-3877/FS 4424 CCTS MacDill 1970; 52-1592 'Liz3 8 S Danang 1965; 52-2586 'Cong Buster' 8 BD/35 TFW Phan Rang 1966; 53-3908 'Miss MiNuki' 8 BS/6252 Danang 1966; 53-3906/K 8BS/6252 Danang 1966; 55-4245 Det /6250 CSG Patricia Lynn; 53-3877/PQ 'Hell's Angel' 8 BS/35 TFW Ohan Rang; 52-1580 'Cherry Bomber!' 13 BS/8 TFW Ubon; 53-3888/FK 13 BS/405 TFW --- 700

WARBIRD DECALS 1/48
48006 US WWII and Korea Bomb and Rocket Markings. For 5" HVAR Rockets, M-30 100lbs bombs, M-57 250lbs bombs, M-64 500lbs bombs, M-59 1000lbs bombs, M-66 2000lbs bombs ----- 300

WARBIRD DECALS 1/72
72011 B-29 “Superfortress” (2)  269975 1st BS/ 9th BG/ 313th BW Tinian AFB. Nose art Th e Spearhead 5th Marine Divison badge on starboard side and Iwo Jima Flag raising picture on port side, black/yellow bans on rear fuselage and Circle X on fin ---- 430

XTRADECALS 
XCD Лист декальной бумаги формат А4 с прозрачной основой для самостоятельного изготовления декалей на цветном лазерном принтере   ----185
XDW Лист декальной бумаги формат А4 с белой подложкой для самостоятельного изготовления декалей на цветном лазерном принтере   ----185  

XTRADECALS 1/72
72010 F-111Е/F-111F/EF-111/A-10 Thunderbolt II/ RF-4C в том числе машины принимающие участие в налётах на Ливию (8)  ------- 240

XTRADECALS 1/48
48013 Junkers Ju 88A-4/D-1/G-6C (4) B3+LA 111/KG54; 5K+BP 6/KG3 Blitz; A6+FH FAGR.120; W7+AC II Gruppe Staff Flt NG100. Also badges for LG I/NJG2, II/NJG2, Gesch. Stab KG30 ------ 280
48087 Battle of Britain 70 Anniversary (8) Luftwaffe Aces Bf 109E-3/ Bf 109E-4; Ju-87B; Me-110C; He-111---- 520

----------


## AKM

Интересен миг-17 пф от хобби босса сколько стоит и возможен ли обмен.

----------


## spl-55

> Интересен миг-17 пф от хобби босса сколько стоит и возможен ли обмен.


Убедительная просьба писать на мыло
spl-55@rambler.ru
Сергей

----------


## ruadh

> SKY MODELS DECALS  1/72
> 72049  F4U Corsair ( 54 aircrafts) 
> 72053 Hawker Hurricanes (37 aircrafts)


Хотя ваши предложения были, в основном, 1/48, а это -- не мой масштаб, я все же нашел пару интересных декалей (см выше). Прошу назвать вашу цену, способ оплаты и способ доставки.
Можно отвечать не только на форуме, но и напрямую: ruadh@ukr.net

----------


## Петр Берестовой

CUTTING EDGE DECALS 1/48

48147 A-4E/F SkyHawk “Lady Jessie” 

Интересует. Отписал в почту.

----------


## spl-55

Список в значительной мере обновлён.

----------


## spl-55

Список поднят вверх с добавленными новинками от Эдуард Миг-21СМТ,новыми декалями от CAM, Double Ugly, Model Alliance, Kits-World, Бегемот а также с последними новинками Айрес и других фирм.

----------


## spl-55

Тема поднята вверх с добавлением нескольких моделей авиации, техники и кораблей 1/72; 1/48: 1/35 и 1/400. По афтермаркету 1/48 и 1/32 добавлено советское подвесное вооружение от Aerobonus; колеса от  Eduard Brassin; тканые привязные ремни от HGW; самые последние точеные ПВД от Master и Maestro Models; бетонные плиты аэродромного покрытия от Noy“s Мiniatures; смола от Quickboost; а так же новые декали от AirScale; PrintScale, Kits World, Linden Hill, Xtradecals  и других.
А так же отличная книга “US NAVY F-4 Phantoms Atlantic & Pacific Fleet Units 1960-2004» от издательства
“DOUBLE UGLY” .

----------


## spl-55

Тема поднята вновь уже с добавлением в список вакуумных фонарей 1/48 от Rob Taurus,последних новинок 1/48 от Revell Lockheed PV-1 Ventura, Kinetic A-6E Intruder, Great Wall TBD-1 Devastator, Eduard Messerschmitt Bf 109E-1 и так же интересных моделей от Special Hobby и некоторых аксессуаров. В планах ближайших поступлений более полусотни декалей от разных производителей и так же продолжение линейки HGW;Noys Miniatures и Miliscale. 
С уважением Сергей

----------


## spl-55

Тема поднята вверх с добавлением некоторых новых позиций.
Убедительная просьба писать на почту
spl-55@rambler.ru

----------


## spl-55

Тема поднята вверх с добавлением последних новинок от Тамия 1|48 Ил-2 а так же моделей 1/32 от Hong Kong Models и Zoukei Mura.
Убедительная просьба писать на почту
spl-55@rambler.ru

----------


## spl-55

Список поднят вверх с добавлением некоторых декалей, аксессуаров и декальной бумаги для струйных и лазерных цветных принтеров для домашнего изготовления любых декалей.

----------

